
Whois of the domain that stopped WannaCrypt from spreading further - raulk
https://www.whois.com/whois/iuqerfsodp9ifjaposdfjhgosurijfaewrwergwea.com
======
raulk
Found by searching here:
[https://domainpunch.com/tlds/daily.php](https://domainpunch.com/tlds/daily.php)

